
A guide to starting your business - BioGeek
http://particletree.com/features/a-guide-to-starting-your-business/
======
danielha
I found this to be a nice read. A lot of it extends beyond what many of us are
focused on at the moment (just building a truly meaningful product), though
it's probably good to keep this in sights.

Read it and saved it for (near) future reference... ;)

